# Caribena versicolor Enclosure Set-Up



## curious juan (May 21, 2017)

Hi Everyone.
I need to consult something: Would this set-up do for a _Caribena versicolor_? I find it to be bare for a C.versicolor because of the absence of foliage. Since my friend bought it last March, it has not produced any web funnel up to now. Did the lack of leaves caused it not to create web funnels?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (May 21, 2017)

Well it's got plenty of anchor points to choose from, so I don't know if the foliage would've helped in that regard. Sometimes they dont web all that much until pre molt, isn't necessarily a sign of keeping it the wrong way.

The extra cover would probably be nice for the T to help it feel secure but do I see a nice hollow hide in the back there? Looks like it's got what it needs but you can always throw in some foliage for some extra cover. Oh and I couldn't see but I'm sure you have a water dish in there right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (May 21, 2017)

Thats a long time to have not webbed at all.maybe it has a tight space or suitable hiding spot within the enclosure which if doesnt feel the need to web?

I keep mine without foliage but has webbed up lots behind its cork bark.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (May 21, 2017)

looks okay. foliage would make it looks a ton better, but i dont think its needed. 
be sure to add a dish if you havent already.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (May 21, 2017)

Looks plenty healthy to me.  Strange because mine webs like you wouldn't believe!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## curious juan (May 21, 2017)

It's the lack of webbing that made the owner worried. What could be the possible cause for this? Yes, there is a water dish but its on the ground level and this is where the T likes to hang out.


----------



## MetalMan2004 (May 21, 2017)

Once again I'm not sure that i can be much help but here is a picture of my versicolor enclosure for reference.  He/ she is maybe 2".  Water bowl on the floor like OP's.  Mine likes to spend time at the top of the enclosure for sure.  He/ she is currently hanging out on the top right though it is usually top left inthe web funnel.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (May 22, 2017)

I've raised this species and other Avics.

There's no predicting what/when it will work for them to web. I have raised versi in more spartan setups that setup shop as slings. As juvi I've given more cage furniture and seen more or less time for a variety of Avics to web.

Though I am surprised this one has not setup shop yet. You can't force them, all you can do is provide more  cage furniture.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## curious juan (May 22, 2017)

this makes me wonder why as well. I've raised a few C.versicolor recently, but those never failed to set-up web funnels a few days being rehoused. Well, my old MM did not repair its damaged webbings, a few months before its demise, though. Just hope that this one is not treading on that path.


----------



## Adenovirus19 (May 22, 2017)

Nice enclosure MetalMan2004.  Looks perfect for a juvie.  Might I ask how you came by it?


----------



## MetalMan2004 (May 22, 2017)

Adenovirus19 said:


> Nice enclosure MetalMan2004.  Looks perfect for a juvie.  Might I ask how you came by it?


I made it 

Its an AMAC box.  I got a little OCD with the vent holes.  Hot glued leaves and moss to the cork bark, glued the bark in the cage, put a larger hole in the back bottom right and glued a water bottle neck on for easy feeding without startling her.  Voila!


----------



## Adenovirus19 (May 22, 2017)

Thanks!!!  Awesome.  What do you plug the larger hole with?
Sorry to pick your brain, but it looks like you have thought of everything.


----------



## MetalMan2004 (May 22, 2017)

Adenovirus19 said:


> Thanks!!!  Awesome.  What do you plug the larger hole with?
> Sorry to pick your brain, but it looks like you have thought of everything.


I can't say that I actually thought of any of it.  I found most of it on this forum!  Wish I could give credit to whoever came up with the bottle top idea but I have completely forgotten who it was.  A picture is worth a thousand words of explanation:

Reactions: Like 1


----------

